# Any list of the best ecommerce software for selling TShirts



## EddieM

Has anyone created a list of all the best and most used ecommerce shopping carts systems for websites to sell TShirts?

I am looking for a easy to use system that i will run myself.
Must support custom orders for names on Ts.
Paypal payments is fine i am set up with that all ready.

Would like to offer the more you buy the less it cost for each item.
Free shipping for orders that get past a set amount of sales.

T Shirt color picker.


Thanks


----------



## noisydog

HI Eddie,
I am just looking at setting up a site on ekmpowershop.com this looks like it gives you the flexibility you are wanting.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## EddieM

Not sure i like that one it has no zoom view just the pop up box and it seems to take to look to get to each item.
Not to SEO looking..
Not a bad price.

I would like to get one i buy and host myself and run.

Thanks i will look at it some more.

I want to use my own websites and have the cart in the back end.
I will have a few websites so i would like to be able to set up one cart and then add it to each website.
I do not want to run one cart for all the sites.


----------



## Tib

Wordpress + WP Ecommerce plugin, it's a great tool, I use it on my own T-shirt site.


----------



## EddieM

Is this the one..
WordPress e-Commerce Plugin a WordPress Shopping Cart Plugin by Instinct | Instinct Entertainment

I am going to use WP and i have looked at this last year for another site i run and back then it was not working right many people could not get it to work right..

Is it working now??
That would be great..


----------



## splathead

EddieM said:


> Is this the one..
> WordPress e-Commerce Plugin a WordPress Shopping Cart Plugin by Instinct | Instinct Entertainment
> 
> I am going to use WP and i have looked at this last year for another site i run and back then it was not working right many people could not get it to work right..
> 
> Is it working now??
> That would be great..


Oddity doesn't think so. He just finished recoding his site from WP Ecommerce when it just stopped working one day.

You can PM him for details here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/fender967.html


----------



## b3nnyt

Hi Eddie,

It all depends on your html/mysql knowledge or how much you want to spend. There are great e-commerce open source scripts out there that are completely free. Such as Magento or OpenCart. You just need to find a hosting company to host the site such as Network Soultions or GoDaddy. You can also buy website templates for these scripts and I have seen several t-shirt templates out there. The templates usually run from $100 - $200 bucks. This option will only run you around $100 bucks a year.

OR

You can buy an e-commerce package from companies like Network Solutions. These packages are about $100 bucks per month. You can have them design the site for you as well at an additional cost. You still have to pretty much design it yourself though if you don't pay them to do it for you. I have used this option in the past, but it is way cheaper to do the open source option. 

Let me know if you have any further questions on this.


----------



## Pwear

I use and love cubecart myself, but there are many out there.


----------



## kbuntu

It really depends what your budget is. Until recently I was the owner of a web development company which I've sold. We've developed our own shopping cart. Of course this has several advantages and disadvantages depending on your budget. As a small business the cost of development, hosting, secure certificate, payment gateway can add up quickly. As the poster above mentioned, Wordpress + WP Ecommerce plugin is a great solution to start out with. 

There are several open source shopping carts available. Here is a list 8 Best Open Source Shopping Carts | WebTecker the latest Web Trends, Resources and News.

Hope it helped.


----------



## atlantic24

Pwear said:


> I use and love cubecart myself, but there are many out there.


Hi, if you are inerested in tshirts website I know a company who did my website. I canno post my site address, but if you contact me i will be able to give you their contact info.....Hamid


----------



## EddieM

Thanks

I do all my own websites i have many of them.
At one point i had and ran my own web server but i find it more easy to just buy re-seller hosting for my sites.

I would like the cart to work with a WP blog my site will be a blog 100% but i want to have a shopping cart mixed in with it.
So if i have a blog post with a photo of a new item you can click on that photo and it takes you to that item in the shopping cart to buy.


----------



## kbuntu

Just to give you an example: Have a look at this site. Totally unrelated to shirts using the Market Theme E-Commerce plugin for Wordpress. It can be customized any way you want with minimal programing skills.


----------



## Tib

Yes, the wp e-commerce plugin is working. Check this out: hxxp://reservefashion.info. It uses an free template, also.
I'm a sitebuilder, so i could made you, if you want.


----------



## EddieM

Thanks i like the Market theme for a good starter cart.
I think i will give it a shot.

It lacks a few things but i see they are working on them to be out very soon,
Just spent over a hour reading on their site.


----------



## owenlove

i am also transferring my site to magento. now it is in hard codes what those programmers say. 

This is a designer clothing site and has sections like Brands/Designers, women's & men's clothing, shoes and more. Will this be a right decision to change Luxebutik website to magento?


----------



## catldavis

Magento Commerce is the best ecommerce platform out there. Check the big boys - Nike, Vizio, The North sFace, Paul Smith, Oneida - just to name a few. Magento has a great Content Management System (CMS) and there are extensions for everything (including Wordpress Blog).


----------



## jgabby

PrestaShop - Start an online store today with PrestaShop's free e-commerce software.

Is really good, less memory usage on your server compare to magento.


----------



## iTrooper

I've looked a few of these scripts, the biggest issue is, which one has an easier way/method of managing the many variables we have for each store item.

Decal 001
Colours Avail: Black, White, Red, Blue, Green, Yellow, Silver, Gold, Pink, Purple,
Sizes: Phone, Tablet, Laptop, T-Shirt, Wall, Car, Etc..
Orientation: Standard, Reversed (Mirrored)

Now down the track, you get a new colour, and you want to update all your store items with the colour "Lime", can you go to one place and add that and every story item gets updated with that new variable, or do you have to spend a week going through EVERY STORE ITEM and add Lime and it's various new variables of Lime with Phone, Tablet, Laptop, T-Shirt, Wall, Car, and in Standard or Reversed.

I've taken a look at WooCommerce plugin for WP, it's okay, but still haven't found a smart way to manage new variables of a product without going bat$#!7 crazy.

SO........in short, which eCommerce system has a smarter product management and variable system?


----------



## catldavis

I've said it before, you are not going to find a better ecommerce cart than Magento. It is by far the most robust. I'm sure there are a lot, but here's an extension for Magento that does - at least from my understanding - exactly what you want to: Magento Product Attributes :: Magento Admin Grid Editor & Filter :: Enhanced Edit Product Grid :: Magento Manage Products :: Magento Ajax Editable Grid Extension by Amasty.

Watch the video that is embedded in the link and I think it will show what you are trying to accomplish can happen.


----------



## islk

iTrooper said:


> SO........in short, which eCommerce system has a smarter product management and variable system?


As has been said before, I agree with Magento. There is no better e-commerce package out there as far as features and quality themes are concerned. You will have to get a good hosting service in order to run Magento efficiently, such as CrucialWebHosting if you want to manage the server and shopping site yourself, or Magento Go if you just want the e-commerce package.


----------

